# GPU-Z doesnt load



## xiphrex (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi,

Ive had this problem for a while, and I dont know whats causing it.

When I try to load GPU-Z it will show the splash image, show up in the taskbar, but the window does not show, and it doesnt matter how many times you click it etc it wont show the window. Its like its permanently minimized. I cant even right click the taskbar item. To close it I have to end task it.

I am running windows XP.

I have tried it using a nvidia card and now an ATI card and its still the same.

Ive tried deactivating my virus scanner and that didnt work either - I am running avast.

Any ideas?


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 5, 2010)

interesting ... any odd software or hardware configuration? i'm in vegas for ces right now, so will be a week before i can look at any actual code


----------



## xiphrex (Jan 5, 2010)

I was hoping I was not the only one 

Anyway, I dont think I have an unusual setup, my spec is as follows:

Intel Dual Core E5200 @ 3.8ghz
Asus P5N-E SLI motherboard
4gig OCZ Reaper-X memory
ATI HD4770 512mb (was using a nvidia 9600gt 512mb before)
Windows XP 32-bit

Just a question though, are there any particular programs that I need to run GPU-Z? As in any particular .NET frameworks? According to my PC I have all of them installed but maybe that is a problem.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 5, 2010)

no .net .. nothing else .. gpuz should work on a clean install of xp and up (maybe even w2k). 

any other software besides avast that could interfere with the system ?


----------



## xiphrex (Jan 5, 2010)

Can rivatuner be doing something? I am currently overclocking my GPU using that.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jan 5, 2010)

Maybe if your OC is THAT unstable. But the odds of that are that your display would fail before loading a program would.
I know at work a lot I see computers that won't do basic graphical function and it turns out the video chip is bad. Perhaps your card is damaged?


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 5, 2010)

there should be no issues running rt and gpuz at the same time. but to be sure boot close rt before starting gpuz

your card is not damaged if everything else works fine, dont worry about that


----------



## xiphrex (Jan 9, 2010)

Any other ideas?

Is there a way to run GPU-Z with a log or something so I can see what its doing at startup and why its having problems?


----------



## xiphrex (Jan 10, 2010)

Unfortunately that didnt work


----------



## 95Viper (Jan 10, 2010)

Try right clicking on the icon you are starting GPU-z with.  Click on Properties, then under Run make sure it is Normal window and not minimized.


I have seen that before, except it was with misbehavin' code and Gpu-Z ain't misbehavin'.
Wierd...


----------



## xiphrex (Jan 10, 2010)

I dont have a "run" in the properties maybe because I am using windows xp, but Im not sure.

Does the program require particular services? If so which ones, I might have disabled one or all of them without knowing.


----------



## 95Viper (Jan 10, 2010)

Maybe I left out something...

Been awhile since xp...

Try this from here

1
Identify the program or folder you wish to run in a fully maximized window.
2
Right-click the program or folder and click "Properties".
3
Click on the "Shortcut" tab.
4
Locate the drop-down box next to "Run:".
5
Choose from the following options:

Normal window - opens the program/folder as a smaller window that is not maximized, but is visible.
Minimized - opens the program/folder as minimized in your taskbar.
Maximized - opens the program/folder fully maximized to fit your screen.


----------



## xiphrex (Jan 10, 2010)

95Viper said:


> Maybe I left out something...
> 
> Been awhile since xp...
> 
> ...



I cant believe it but that actually worked!

I set it to be maximised and it took up the whole screen, literally the whole screen, it was even covering the taskbar and startmenu.

Then I closed it and put it back to normal window and now its working.

No idea how that fixed it because I was running it directly from the exe before i.e. no shortcut, but using a shortcut in this way seems to work now!

Thanks for the help guys, weird bug though!


----------



## 95Viper (Jan 11, 2010)

Your Welcome.
And, Glad it is working.


----------

